# flash point for patchouli



## ilovedoxies (Jul 15, 2009)

I have a 1/2 ounce bottle of Sun'e Eye Patchouly, essential & fragrance oils.  I just made a shaving soap w/it but I can hardly smell it.  

Is anyone familiar with this brand and know what the flashpoint is?  I found nothing on a google search and there is nothing on the bottle.


----------



## soapbuddy (Jul 22, 2009)

I've never heard of that brand, but real Patchouli has a flashpoint of 199 degrees. Is it possible that it's a fragrance oil and/or it's diluted?


----------

